# Standpipe/Plumbing Cement Question



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Will typical off-the-shelf plumbing cement harm my fish? Do I need to use aquarium safe sealants for my standpipe?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

stand pipe, could you clarify?


----------



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of the plumbing cements are drinking water approved and should be OK.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as it says "for potable water" on the can, you're good to go
BTW most of them are fine


----------

